# Grease Trap / Separator



## jar546 (Oct 17, 2009)

At what minimum level do most of you require at the very least a separator?

For example, 3 bay wash sinks seem to automatically get a separator.  A Quiznos recently stated that although they are installing a 3 bay sink they don't need one because they don't "cook" and produce enough grease to require one.  I felt different.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap / Separator

I'm sure the requirement varies greatly from one state or jurisdiction to the next.  In ours, we absolutely require it, because the food service establishment could very easily (and will very probably) change their menu over time, and add cooking operations that produce grease.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap / Separator

Here is one that needs replacement! Too small!


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap / Separator

Honestly never gave it much thought... The State Health Codes cover them. Enforced by either a County Health Dept. or the NYS Dept of Health...  :roll:


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap / Separator

We require them for a Quizno's.  Note that we require in-ground interceptors, we don't allow the Big Dipper type under-sink units shown above.  Can't get floor drains to go through them!


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap / Separator

This is interesting!






The other end!


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap / Separator

BYPASS... so when the grease trap if full or blocked, away we go


----------



## Rider Rick (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap / Separator

Ask Waste Water they are the department that has to deal with the grease.

In the City of Port Townsend every food bussiness needs to have a grease trap/separator even a cup cake shop.

Rick


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap / Separator

Our city ordinance reads that an interceptor shall be required anywhere grease laden waste is likely to occur.  This leaves it pretty open to a judgment call.  For the most part, if you deal with food and cleanup, you need an interceptor/trap.


----------



##  (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Grease Trap / Separator

Here in LA County we have an Environmental Programs Division.  They are the ones that decide if a business requires an interceptor but I am charged with the inspections.  EPD then does periodic inspections to monitor the installation.


----------

